
The 'Meek' Shall Not Inherit the Earth - TheSpine
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/the-meek-shall-not-inherit-the-earth-the-shepherds-will-54d355a7754a
======
TheSpine
I heard this podcast as well. It appears the author combined this with some
other ideas that are somewhat similar. I read Gladwell's book he references,
it's a good read. The other book he references sounds interesting too. That
quote from the Greek resistance fighter really stuck with me.

------
ppedra
Jordan Peterson talks about it sometimes. I bet the podcast the author was
hearing at the time was one interviewing Peterson... But is a nice idea

